# Pumice Chew Blocks?



## Overload (Apr 8, 2010)

I just bought a pumice chew block from the pet store. It's marketed for chinchillas but says it can be used for hamsters and other small animals. I put it in the cage and my rat started chewing on it, and eating the pieces he broke off. I'm assuming this isn't safe... is it?


----------



## digitalangel (Apr 16, 2009)

Rats have little flaps in their mouths to prevent them from actually swallowing things they chew on. Considering the things wild rats chew through I don't really see a problem with it but others may be along. Have you considered giving them wood to chew on instead? A lot of people like apple sticks.


----------



## Overload (Apr 8, 2010)

I've thought about wood as well, but figured the pumice block would be more effective at keeping their teeth at a healthy length. Now my question is: Do rats really need things to chew on to keep their teeth filed? I've been reading that it's a common myth that rats' teeth will overgrow if they don't constantly chew on something.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

No, they don't need any chew toys at all. They brux (grind their teeth together) to wear them down on their own. I'd only say give them chew toys if they actually seem to enjoy chewing them - they're more of a play toy than a teeth maintenance thing really.


----------



## digitalangel (Apr 16, 2009)

I just have to say, my rats HAVE to have something wood to chew on or else they destroy anything fabric in their cage. They spend hours and hours on chewing wood sometimes so it has to be doing something for their teeth


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Mine do that regardless of all the fun things to do in their cage :


----------

